# Moving to Cyprus from the US



## LDarden (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all.
I was wondering if you guys can give any insights for moving to Cyprus. I need all the info, the good, the bad and the ugly! My husband and I are planning on moving there in the next few months with our 16 year old and 5 year old so school info is a huge deal! Also, any areas that we should just stay away from? Any info you guys can share would be wonderful!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

As I say to all newcomers requesting this kind of information, please read through the many advice and moving threads that people have posted. This will convey the general state of play over here regarding jobs, education etc. and will help you prepare more specific questions.

I hope you have a job sorted out here (and hope even more that your husband is coming to help get the gas on-shore)!

I'll presume you are coming to the Paphos region, in which case I know of no areas to stay away from. Everywhere is safe.

Good luck.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Cyprus tends to be very safe, especially in the Paphos region. 

There are a tonne of international schools in the area including a new British one on Tomb of the Kings Road that is just about to open. I am not sure if I've seen any US International Schools, but there are plenty of British ones. The schooling system over here in Europe tends to be quite different from the US system. Your older child may find it hard to adapt but your youngest should be fine.

I assume you and your husband both have jobs lined up here in Cyprus? If you read around the forum, you'll see very quickly that jobs are hard to come by here, especially the higher skilled jobs required to support a family, so unless you have a job lined up or have a business in the US that you can run from here, I'd be wary.

Are you planning to buy a house or rent a house? 

Have you and your family been to Cyprus before and experienced the lifestyle here? If not, I'd definetly recommend coming out for 4-6 weeks prior to making any kind of permanent move.

That's my initial advise and I'll get info more detail once you have provided some more details yourself. 

Zach


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

About schools, there is the Amercian Academy - life is awesome here if you have work/income...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

What area are you moving to in Cyprus? 

I think your 5 year old will do just fine and will love it. 16 seems to be a difficult age to make such a big move especially since he/she will likely attend college after high school and any friends he (or she) makes will end up going to the UK or US to do that. At least that is generally how it goes. Not to be negative but that is the first thing that comes to mind. 

Like someone else mentioned please read through all the threads and we'll all chime in once we know a bit more since most of us are based in Paphos.


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> About schools, there is the Amercian Academy - life is awesome here if you have work/income...
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


The American Academy(s) follow the English curriculum. The American International School in Nicosia follows the American one, and I don't think there are any others, but stand to be corrected.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

It varies from state to state in the US, but several states offer "virtual high schools" which take possesion of your high school transcript and allow you to complete your diploma by taking online courses and online classes. Florida offers a program like this which is manned with real teachers who are available during class times via Skype, E-mail, et cetera. 

Your 16 year old may prefer something like this rather than moving into a completely different school system.


----------



## LDarden (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!
No, we are not planning on looking for employment there. The husband works for an oil field company and has been commuting back and forth between Texas and Saudi Arabia, and will continue to do so after we've moved. The amount of time he will cut down in travel alone makes the prospect very appealing. 
He has been to Cyprus before a few years ago and works with 2 people who have moved there with their families, one from the states and one from Scotland and they highly recommend the change of lifestyle. 
We have talked to the older offspring about the changes and difficulties that will likely be encountered for her to change schools and schooling systems this late in the game and she is (at least mentally) up to the challenge. 
As far as living arrangements, we had planned on renting a furnished apartment or home. I would like to be in an area that we can walk to the stores and shops, and close to transit. We will be looking to buy a car after we get there.
We are primarily looking at Paphos.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

LDarden said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> No, we are not planning on looking for employment there. The husband works for an oil field company and has been commuting back and forth between Texas and Saudi Arabia, and will continue to do so after we've moved. The amount of time he will cut down in travel alone makes the prospect very appealing.
> He has been to Cyprus before a few years ago and works with 2 people who have moved there with their families, one from the states and one from Scotland and they highly recommend the change of lifestyle.
> We have talked to the older offspring about the changes and difficulties that will likely be encountered for her to change schools and schooling systems this late in the game and she is (at least mentally) up to the challenge.
> ...


Well then, what are you waiting for  If you have work sorted, and school is OK, this place is really awesome. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Sounds like you have the work situation taken care of then. If there are indeed flights from Cyprus to Saudi Arabia, the travel time shouldn't be more than a few hours!

Have you reserched the immigration situation for yourselves? 

As non EU citizens, I am not sure exactly what the process might be for registering with immigration to live here. Non-EU citizens can easily come in as dependents, but given that you are all US citizens, that wouldn't apply to you so I am uncertain as to what your process would be. Maybe another member could chime in.

The reason I bring this up is that you'll certainly be required to declare your husbands income locally, so its all part and parcel of the same thing.

Regarding the education, as long as your daughter is up to the challenge, then fair enough. I just hope she understands the full gravity of moving to a foreign country, away from all of her friends and social circle. 

Once you get to Cyprus, we can all recommend some agents to you that'll help you find the perfect furnished home. I am very happy with the place I recently rented and I'm sure you guys will find something when you come.

Do you have an exact date in mind for your move? 

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

That is ideal then. My wife's family did the same - rather than her Dad travelling between Saudi and North Carolina they moved to Paphos. As a child and teenager my wife alternated British and American systems of schooling every 2-3 years and she has had no problem. After taking her GCSE "O" levels at the International School in Paphos, she went to Intercollege in Paphos then onto graduate from George Mason University in VA. 

You will all make friends easily and we would be happy to meet up next time our whole family is out there. My children are 4, 7 and almost 9 but we know some older kids too. They spend most of the time in the US now but I come out more often. 

Feel free to ask any questions. Last thing for now - if you do go to the International School or email them see if you can speak with Sue Hutson for your young one - she is the head of the Junior Dept. and fantastic! She actually taught my wife over 20 years ago.


----------



## LDarden (Sep 3, 2014)

Getting the visas and paperwork started now, hired a "professional" to deal with it all since it is such a headache to move to another country from the US....sigh
As far as time frame, it is all dependent on selling our house here in Texas. Crossing fingers everything falls into place!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Seems like you have it all figured out! See you when you get here!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Sounds like you have the work situation taken care of then. If there are indeed flights from Cyprus to Saudi Arabia, the travel time shouldn't be more than a few hours!
> 
> Have you reserched the immigration situation for yourselves?
> 
> ...


The immigration process in totally different but if you have a work that keep you afloat financially, Cyprus will be pleased to take care of your taxes.

The big difference will be that your permission to stay will be for one year at the time for a couple of times before you can apply for a five year permission.


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

We moved from the us to Cyprus in December with a 6 and 8 year old, we are in Nicosia. There are plenty of options for private schools and housing, cost of living is higher here and everything more difficult(primitive) than the US.
Feel free to send me a message if you have specific questions.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Your husband is Cypriot?


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

No, american. I'm Cypriot


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Ou! So welcome back to your native land! )
In fact I have to say that very few cypriot girls married with foreigners. Maybe you'll have trouble in here because of that )) cuz it seems to be prohibited for cypriot girl to marry some other man.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I moved from the US to Cyprus several years ago. I have been handling the immigration issues on my own and have found them not to be a problem. I now have a Type F immigration permit that has no expiration. It took one year to process the application but it certainly beats having to renew the annual residency permit every year.

I moved here on my own. No children or spouse. Did the whole thing by myself. I retired early. I love it here in Cyprus and have absolutely no plans to move back to the US.

Hope your move is a success.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Cool then! Let's go for a coffee one day )


----------

